# Wishing my life away!



## Pixie73 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I was just about to start my second course of IUI after having to wait a couple of months for follies to go down after I overstimmulated with my first course. 

When I phoned to speak to the nurse this morning to let her know, I was told they had a "lull" this month and weren't doing IUI until November. 

I now have to wait yet ANOTHER month before starting. I'm so frustrated! Has anyone else experienced this and know exactly what a "lull" is? I was so shocked and upset when she said this that I couldn't think to ask. 

Should I call back on Monday for a proper explanation?

It feels like I'm just wishing my life away waiting for each month to go by.

Anyone else feel like this?


----------



## dsh (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Pixie.

Sorry to hear that your first cycle was overstimulated. We went for our first cycle this month and I also produced too many follies, I was told that next month was unlikely for me as my ovary probably wouldn't have calmed down, and December is off because of Xmas!!!, but hopefully our IVF funding will come through in January. so we have come to the end of out iui journey, which is frustrating but we cant really do anything about it. 

If I was you I would call back and ask for more of an explanation, just to put your mind at rest. Damn those emotions for taking over the rational asking part!!!

I completely understand how you feel, it seems like you should be living life to the full, not just on a month to month basis. I know its old advice but try and do things that you enjoy, spend some quality time with your partner and remember how good it feels to live in the moment. Go to a movie or your fave restruant. Have some fun!!!!

Good luck with whenever you get to do your IUI.
Dsh


----------



## Pixie73 (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks dsh. I'm looking forward to having a big glass of wine tonight!

Hope that IVF proves more successful for you than IUI.


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

Pixie73, must have been very disheartening to hear that from your clinic espcieally as it sounds like you'd got yourself mentally prepared for the next attempt. I'd give them a call on Monday just to ask them what they meant by a  "lull" ( I always thought that meant they weren't busy). God luck with whatever happens this cycle xx


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 9, 2009)

Pixie,

I remember that same feeling of 'wishing my life away' it is so frustrating, like running on a treadmill - you don't go anywhere but still feel exhauseted and use up all your energy.
I had similar disappiontments with hospitals/clinics saying I couldn't have my treatment, one was cancelled because the dr was away, one because of Christmas and at my previous hospital I called up to book my scan only to be told that the fertility unit had been closed and they couldn't tell me why or for how long but probably 6 months!!! A friend of mine was told that she couldn't have treatment because the clinic was closed for 2 weeks to be cleaned!! Surely that's something that would be done everyday?!  

So sometimes it does feels like the world is against you and you're constantly being tested but I asure you this will all be a distant memory oneday and you will look back and think that it was all worth it - I know that I do.

I would definately call them back tommorrow to get a proper explanation, or if you're still angry get your partner to do it so you don't get too upset.

Sending big hugs  
xxx


----------



## Fran74 (May 4, 2009)

Hello Pixie,
I know that feeling very well! Short of inventing a time machine I don't know what we can do about it. Well, you know what they say about good things coming to those who wait.......


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

hello pixie - just wondering if you gave them a ring and what they said?  
i'm going mad having to wait a month between IUIs so i can't imagine how annoyed you are feeling.


----------



## Pixie73 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

Thanks for all your messages. It really helps to know that you are not the only one feeling this way. 

I have calmed down now and decided not to call the hospital. I was worried that I might get confrontational if I did call as emotions can get out of control in these situations, and at the end of the day I want these people to help me and not think that I am trouble. 

I shall be patient and wait for next month and, of course in the meantime have plenty of BMS to take my mind off it!

Of course if they say the same thing again next month I shall more than likely explode! If you hear a loud bang next month, it might be fireworks, but then again it might be me. 

Take care everyone. 

Pix xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Pixie   You are def not alone. We waited 6 years for our little man and during that time i felt we were always putting our life on hold. We experienced the same with tx too. I remember when i had to go in for a hycosy. Told to phone on the 1st day of af, well i phoned and the hospital said they couldn't fit me in that month! I went mad, as this was delaying tx for us. I was so worried the same thing would happen the following month, it didn't thankfully. We also had 5 rounds of ivf on the nhs, but our hosp only put the sperm back, they don't wash it or put you on any kind of drugs. Some months we would be kept waiting , with dh's sperm in my bra, for over an hour   until we were seen. A complete waste of time.

Don't give up hope hun, i know its hard.

Cleo xxxxx


----------

